# Polish Open 2009



## prażeodym (Aug 25, 2009)

We invite everyone to polish Open 2009 on September 26-27, 2009 in Pabianice, Poland.For more information go to http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=PolishOpen2009 and to poish open site http://polishopen2009.pl/ (English language soon)


----------



## prażeodym (Sep 3, 2009)

registration is open now on http://polishopen2009.pl/register.html


----------



## antros (Sep 3, 2009)

Registration is open from 1 September, we invite you,

On PO2009 you can challenge with:
-current World Record Holder in Rubik's Cube (average),
-current World Record Holder in Pyraminx (single),
-current World Champion in Square-1,
-current World Champion in Pyraminx,
-current World Champion in Rubik's Cube: Fewest moves,
-current World Champion in 2x2x2 Cube,
-current World Champion in Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded,
-current World Champion in Rubik's Cube: multi blind old style,
-current World vice-Champion in Pyraminx,
-current World vice-Champion in Rubik's Cube: Fewest moves,
-current Euro Champion in Rubik's Cube,
-current Euro Champion in Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded,
-current Euro Champion in 4x4x4 Cube: Blindfolded,
-current Euro Champion in 5x5x5 Cube: Blindfolded,
-current Euro Champion in Pyraminx,
-current Euro vice-Champion in Pyraminx,
-current Euro vice-Champion in Rubik's Cube: multi blind old style,
-current Euro vice-Champion in Rubik's Cube: With feet,
-...
and many other top cuber!


----------



## Carrot (Sep 3, 2009)

antros said:


> On PO2009 you can challenge with:
> -current World Record Holder in Pyraminx (single),
> -current World Champion in Pyraminx,
> -current World vice-Champion in Pyraminx,
> ...



That's a lot of pyraminxer's


----------



## Adam Polkowski (Sep 13, 2009)

It will be amazing polish Cube Day an one of the last speedcubing battlefield before World Championship!


----------



## antros (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Brunito (Sep 16, 2009)

i think i will go to polish open , because i really like the pyraminx. i want to win the competition in pyraminx. hey owiduis you will be there?


----------



## Carrot (Sep 16, 2009)

I wonder if there will be live-results?? because I really wanna know your crazy pyraminx times xD


----------



## Erik (Sep 16, 2009)

antros said:


> Registration is open from 1 September, we invite you,
> 
> On PO2009 you can challenge with:
> -current World Record Holder in Rubik's Cube (average),
> ...



You might want to extend that list? I think I'll be there too


----------



## antros (Sep 16, 2009)

Erik said:


> You might want to extend that list? I think I'll be there too



no problem  

On PO2009 you can challenge with:
-current World Record Holder in Rubik's Cube (average),
-current World Record Holder in Rubik's Cube (single),
-current World Record Holder in 2x2x2 Cube (single),
-current World Record Holder in Megaminx (average),
-current World Record Holder in Pyraminx (single),
-current World Champion in Square-1,
-current World Champion in Pyraminx,
-current World Champion in Megaminx,
-current World Champion in Rubik's Cube: Fewest moves,
-current World Champion in 2x2x2 Cube,
-current World Champion in Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded,
-current World Champion in Rubik's Cube: multi blind old style,
-current World vice-Champion in Pyraminx,
-current World vice-Champion in Rubik's Cube: Fewest moves,
-current World vice-Champion in Rubik's Cube: With feet,
-current Euro Record Holder in 4x4x4 Cube (average),
-current Euro Record Holder in 4x4x4 Cube (single),
-current Euro Record Holder in 5x5x5 Cube (average),
-current Euro Record Holder in 5x5x5 Cube (single),
-current Euro Record Holder in Megaminx (single),
-current Euro Record Holder in Pyraminx (average),
-current Euro Record Holder in Square-1 (average),
-current Euro Record Holder in Square-1 (single),
-current Euro Record Holder in Rubik's Clock (single),
-current Euro Record Holder in 5x5x5 Cube: Blindfolded,
-current Euro Champion in Rubik's Cube,
-current Euro Champion in 4x4x4 Cube,
-current Euro Champion in 5x5x5 Cube,
-current Euro Champion in Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded,
-current Euro Champion in 4x4x4 Cube: Blindfolded,
-current Euro Champion in 5x5x5 Cube: Blindfolded,
-current Euro Champion in Megaminx,
-current Euro Champion in Pyraminx,
-current Euro Champion in Rubik's Cube: With feet,
-current Euro vice-Champion in Rubik's Cube,
-current Euro vice-Champion in Pyraminx,
-current Euro vice-Champion in Rubik's Cube: multi blind old style,
-current Euro vice-Champion in Rubik's Cube: With feet,
-...
and many other top cuber! 




Brunito said:


> i think i will go to polish open , because i really like the pyraminx. i want to win the competition in pyraminx. hey owiduis you will be there?



I am very pleased and invite u Bruno , but You will be hard to win , on PO09 u can meet 6 cubers from top10 pyraminx ;]



Odder said:


> I wonder if there will be live-results?? because I really wanna know your crazy pyraminx times xD



The most s-cubing competitions using Polish system (by Rafał Studnicki) to live results, and on all big Polish competition we using this . Probably you can watch results on: http://live.speedcubing.com.pl/ , but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Paris (Sep 17, 2009)

damn you Erik!  

i thought that i would win the minx and 5x5


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 18, 2009)

Paris said:


> damn you Erik!
> 
> i thought that i would win the minx and 5x5


You might still. You can beat Erik (just beat him physically before beating him in the competition)

It looks like Erik Akkersdijk, Dennis Strehlau, Kai Jiptner, myself and a friend are all coming there. ROAD TRIP


----------



## prażeodym (Sep 19, 2009)

Where will you be staying? I staying at fr/sat in "Max" and sat/sun in "włókniarz"


----------



## Erik (Sep 19, 2009)

We will also book soon at Sebada (hotelmax.pl)  we just need confirmation from everyone and then we'll book the rooms. Paris will be there too


----------



## Zava (Sep 26, 2009)

new 3x3 WR average by Tomasz Zolnowski! *10.07*!
I'm not sure in his times, afaik he had a 8.65, 2 mid9s, a high10, and a 12.80


----------



## Faz (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice!!

Makes my job a little harder xD


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 26, 2009)

Ruddy hell.

Sub-10 soon?


----------



## Faz (Sep 26, 2009)

@ WC I'd expect, seeing as about 3 people attending have done low 9 averages of 12


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 26, 2009)

Harris, Breanden and Tomasz?


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 26, 2009)

Zava said:


> new 3x3 WR average by Tomasz Zolnowski! *10.07*!
> I'm not sure in his times, afaik he had a 8.65, 2 mid9s, a high10, and a 12.80



More importantly, is it on video?


----------



## Zava (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't know, _I got a phone call from a friend_, the only thing he told me was the average, and the approx. times (he said the times were 12.80, 8.65, 9.33, 9.61, 10.80 but that would give a 9.91 avg so..)


----------



## Faz (Sep 26, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Harris, Breanden and Tomasz?



I was thinking Harris(9.12), Erik(9.28), and Breandan(9.48 non rolling). I completely forgot about Tomasz, but I assume he has done low 9 avgs of 12


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 26, 2009)

@ forgetting Tomasz: Yeah, those world record holders are normally quite quick... (he is going WC, right?)


----------



## Crazycubemom (Sep 26, 2009)

Don't forget " *Silent is GOLD*" team !, congratulations Tom Tom "ZABA" see you very soon .


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 26, 2009)

I can't seem to view the live results..can everyone else see it?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 26, 2009)

Is there a provision for live results? 

Congrats to Tomasz


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 26, 2009)

Zava said:


> new 3x3 WR average by Tomasz Zolnowski! *10.07*!
> I'm not sure in his times, afaik he had a 8.65, 2 mid9s, a high10, and a 12.80


*speechless*


----------



## Konsta (Sep 26, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> I can't seem to view the live results..can everyone else see it?



I can see the results without problem.

Place	Person (Citizen of)	1	2	3	4	5	Best	Average
1.	Tomasz Zolnowski (Poland) 10.80	12.08	9.77	8.68	9.65	8.68 10.07

I'm amazed that someone can be awake so early, but doing WRs and stuff 
I guess Tomasz is a morning person  Congratulations!


----------



## jtjogobonito (Sep 26, 2009)

Holy Jesus Christ...


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Sep 26, 2009)

Perhaps sub-11 is needed to get on the podium at the World Champs?


----------



## Konsta (Sep 26, 2009)

jtjogobonito said:


> Holy Jesus Christ...
> __________________
> A.K.A John Tamanas



Really?


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 26, 2009)

10.07 is gonna be very, very, very hard to beat..

I dare say Tomasz will be holding the record for at least a year (including if he breaks his own record )


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 26, 2009)

Konsta said:


> jtjogobonito said:
> 
> 
> > Holy Jesus Christ...
> ...



Hahahahahahahahahahaha. 



amostay2004 said:


> 10.07 is gonna be very, very, very hard to beat..
> 
> I dare say Tomasz will be holding the record for at least a year (including if he breaks his own record )



I think it'll be broken at the WC.


----------



## (X) (Sep 26, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> 10.07 is gonna be very, very, very hard to beat..
> 
> I dare say Tomasz will be holding the record for at least a year (including if he breaks his own record )



I think he'll have to improve it to keep it


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Sep 26, 2009)

Remember that only the first round was today. There's still semi-final and final tomorrow.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 26, 2009)

And the anticipation BUILDS.


----------



## (X) (Sep 26, 2009)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> Remember that only the first round was today. There's still semi-final and final tomorrow.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 27, 2009)

Zomg. What the F*ck.

ARE YOU SERIOUS?

Honestly, this is getting ridiculous. Tomasz, you're far beyond insane. Apparently he has somehow found a way to harness the powers of God and unleash it at will.

I bet every solve was nonlucky as well.


----------



## Faz (Sep 27, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> 10.07 is gonna be very, very, very hard to beat..
> 
> I dare say Tomasz will be holding the record for at least a year (including if he breaks his own record )



My guess is 2 weeks  It will most likely be broken at WC.

EDIT: It's funny how this matches my avg50 (I think it might have been 10.06 though )


----------



## Neo63 (Sep 27, 2009)

so close to sub-10!! anyone got it on video?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 27, 2009)

Zava said:


> I don't know, _I got a phone call from a friend_, the only thing he told me was the average, and the approx. times (he said the times were 12.80, 8.65, 9.33, 9.61, 10.80 but that would give a 9.91 avg so..)


You got a phone call from a friend? 



amostay2004 said:


> 10.07 is gonna be very, very, very hard to beat..
> 
> I dare say Tomasz will be holding the record for at least a year (including if he breaks his own record )


He has been close to this quite often recently. I think he has a good chance of beating it himself soon.

Anyhow, if there are good videos of all the solves, I'll reconstruct them.


----------



## Harris Chan (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm speechless. Congratulations Tomasz! I'm anxious to hear about the other 2 rounds


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh wow...Congrats to Tomasz! Impressive!


----------



## Cerberus (Sep 27, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Harris, Breanden and Tomasz?
> ...



most likely yumu too?


but on topic: Very nice job Tomasz, I am looking forward to see the results of today


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 27, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > 10.07 is gonna be very, very, very hard to beat..
> ...



My bet is that it won't be broken at WC..and if Tomasz doesn't break his own record it'll stand for a year. Let's see....


----------



## Faz (Sep 27, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > amostay2004 said:
> ...



Not if I can help it . *continues planning and organising Australian comp*


----------



## stonesmith322 (Sep 27, 2009)

omg! maybe there will be new record tomorrw!


----------



## tim (Sep 27, 2009)

stonesmith322 said:


> omg! maybe there will be new record tomorrw!



?


----------



## Zava (Sep 27, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know, _I got a phone call from a friend_, the only thing he told me was the average, and the approx. times (he said the times were 12.80, 8.65, 9.33, 9.61, 10.80 but that would give a 9.91 avg so..)
> ...



exactly


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Sep 27, 2009)

10.91 average by Adam Polkowski in the semi-final


----------



## Hakan (Sep 27, 2009)

1) Tomasz Zolnowski has won the Polish Open with an average of 11.81 
(13.65, 10.27, 9.47, 13.96, 11.50)
2) Erik Akkersdijk placed second, with an average of 12.85
3) Adam Polkowski placed third, with an average of 13.01

4x4x4 was won by Erik Akkersdijk, with an average of 44.54
(49.15, 41.90, 42.56, 41.61, DNF)
Second place: Kamil Zielinski with an average of 55.39
Third place: Tomasz Zolnowski with an average of 55.88


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice 4x4 average, Erik! What happened on the last one? Shame about the counting 49.

Also, wow at Adam Polkowski's semi-final average and congrats Tomasz on your world record!

Any more results of note?


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 27, 2009)

piotr 15.70 avg. Now i'm #3


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 27, 2009)

Kai Jiptner 4x4x4 BLD: 7:03.00 - third in the world. Congratulations, Kai!


----------



## Zava (Sep 27, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Nice 4x4 average, Erik! What happened on the last one? Shame about the counting 49.
> 
> Also, wow at Adam Polkowski's semi-final average and congrats Tomasz on your world record!
> 
> Any more results of note?



probably a worse time than the 49, so he just DNFed it instead of having an "ugly" sup50 in his avg. 
Kamil's megaminx 1:03.90/1:09.28 is also very nice... so is Erik's 1:11.52/1:17.44 5x5
oh and Brúnó Berecki's great pyraminx NR of 5.31 (previous was 6.85 by him) in the first round!  congrats Brúnó 
aaand István Kocza 24:54.28 5x5 bld, NR and 4th in the world


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 27, 2009)

Now I've got to beat 15.70 average. It's doable.

Congrats Piotr.


----------



## coinman (Sep 27, 2009)

Anyone who knows why Michal Halczuk wasn't there?


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 27, 2009)

he hasn't competed in the past 4 polish competitions. I've also wondered this. Kamil said he had tickets to dusseldorf though...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 28, 2009)

Zava said:


> aaand István Kocza 24:54.28 5x5 bld, NR and 4th in the world



Sorry I missed that this was István's new PB. Congratulations, István! And it means that István now has exactly as many successful official solves in 5x5x5 BLD this year as everyone else in the world ... combined!


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 28, 2009)

congrats tomasz! 10.07 is incredible. what happened in the 2x2 rounds? since no ones said anything im guessing my record still stands....i get so nervous every weekend


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 28, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> congrats tomasz! 10.07 is incredible. what happened in the 2x2 rounds? since no ones said anything im guessing my record still stands....i get so nervous every weekend



Lukasz got 3.55 and 3.78

live results were at http://live.speedcubing.com.pl/ in case anyone wants to see other stuff.


----------



## Erik (Sep 28, 2009)

Bad competition for me 
It was either plain crap (3x3 for example), or just-not-it (4x4 and 5x5).
Nice thing that there were so many rounds for a lot of puzzles.
Just got home after about 13 hours of driving (yay I'm tired).

Tomasz is *insane*... he got quite a few jelly beans (you got a jelly bean for each sub-10 you did )

12.85 average is deep deep deep shame :fp :fp :fp 
On 4x4 I was very unlucky, the fastest 41 had OLL parity and the 42 and other 41 had PLL parity. Also parity on the other 2 solves, I did 5 pairs on the last solve and shaked so I messed up.
On 5x5, w/e it was just not it again, on the last solve I could've gotten WR average if I didn't pair 2 pairs wrong, so 6 F2L pairs in total...
Magic was also fail with: 1.00, 1.00, DNF, 1.19, DNF....
4x4 BLD was fail, 2 centres and some edges off.
2x2 second round was good with 3.64 average. OH was ok with 21 average. Megaminx sucked due to a mistake resulting in a 1:20 time. Feet was going well untill everything went wrong on the 3rd solve. 6x6 -> POPS, 7x7 -> POPS
3x3 BLD was very good with 2x a sub-2 

That's basically it. Now I just have to stop making mistakes and start pwning instead of sucking...


----------



## Yichen (Sep 28, 2009)

Erik,I think you are too nervous or you can break the record of 4by4.
And Rowe Hessler,keep nervous because of the Guangdong Open on Oct 2..


----------



## coinman (Sep 28, 2009)

Erik said:


> That's basically it. Now I just have to stop making mistakes and start pwning instead of sucking...



Yes you suck


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 28, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Kai Jiptner 4x4x4 BLD: 7:03.00 - third in the world. Congratulations, Kai!


Thanks Mike! Scramble wasn't too hard. Lot's of centers in place and edges were one big cycle.

Did you know:

- 1h of sleep is no problem for speed events?
- 1h of sleep is a big problem for BLD events?
- Arnaud went to work after the 13h drive home?
- Tomasz Zolnowski is the real deal?
- You can just call him "Zaba" if you can't pronounce his name?
- The 10.07 had two timer malfunctions?
- 16 cubes in an hour is really, really tough (for now)?
- chrząszcz brzmi w trzcinie?
- Fischers Fritz, fischt frische Fische?
- We actually got real medals in poland?
- Rafal Guzewicz is better then you might think?
- Not WR in a random event = Erik is running amok?


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 28, 2009)

Personal highlights:
* Getting to the competition (from work) 5 minutes before the competition starts (after a 16 hour drive)
* Getting to work (from the competition) 15 minutes before my normal arrival time (after a 15 hour drive)
* Doing my first EVER sub 6 solve solve on 7x7x7
* Getting really close to a decent multi-blind with 2/3 in 25 minutes (7 edges cycled in the wrong direction)
* Getting on the podium for Clock and Master Magic
* Doing an insane amount of official solves on the first day AND doing the entire weekly competition as well.

I failed on FMC and 4x4x4 though 

I think all of Tomasz WR-solves are on my phone. I will check tonight and upload them if nobody else has done so by then.


----------



## Shortey (Sep 28, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> I think all of Tomasz WR-solves are on my phone. I will check tonight and upload them if nobody else has done so by then.



Upload them now! =D I want to see.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Sep 28, 2009)

Erik said:


> On 4x4 I was very unlucky, the fastest 41 had OLL parity and the 42 and other 41 had PLL parity. Also parity on the other 2 solves, I did 5 pairs on the last solve and shaked so I messed up.



So many parities + a DNF and you broke your own avarage record with over 3 seconds :confused:......the WR has to watch up!

And congrats Tomasz to the remarkable, stunning, insane WR 10.07 !  That time has put the 3x3 avarage in a new level. (like Eriks single 7.08 did)


----------



## Piotr (Sep 28, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> @ WC I'd expect, seeing as about 3 people attending have done low 9 averages of 12



Unofficial averages mean nothing. Real cubing starts at competition.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 28, 2009)

Mr Cubism said:


> And congrats Tomasz to the remarkable, stunning, insane WR 10.07 !  That time has put the 3x3 avarage in a new level. (*like Eriks single 7.08 did*)



No, not yet. Not until a sub-9.5 average


----------



## (X) (Sep 28, 2009)

Piotr said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > @ WC I'd expect, seeing as about 3 people attending have done low 9 averages of 12
> ...



Agreed I can't really see Breandan winning the WC...


----------



## joey (Sep 28, 2009)

(X) said:


> Piotr said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



I don't see why not... UK ftw!


----------



## Shortey (Sep 28, 2009)

joey said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > Piotr said:
> ...



Breandan got a 13.00 avg at a competition.

Breandan rocks, but he wont win WC or get a world record.


----------



## Escher (Sep 28, 2009)

Morten said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > (X) said:
> ...



Hey now, that 13.00 average was due to the 34 degree heat in italy  If you look at places with a comparable to Deutschland (such as UK Masters) he get's 11.6 averages


----------



## (X) (Sep 28, 2009)

Escher said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...




Yeah, hmm Germany is pretty comparable to Germany

EDIT: I know he has improved in competitions, I just answered to Escher's post


----------



## Jason (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't expect to see many world records broken at the WC, a lot of people get too nervous and freak out at comparable big comps


----------



## Mr Cubism (Sep 28, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Personal highlights:
> * Getting to the competition (from work) 5 minutes before the competition starts (after a 16 hour drive)



....like anywere else; important people arrive late

Nice that you got there in time, good planing!


----------



## Yichen (Sep 28, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Kai Jiptner 4x4x4 BLD: 7:03.00 - third in the world. Congratulations, Kai!
> ...


What means by"The 10.07 had two timer malfunctions"?
Do you mean that some of the results are not true?
Do you mean that he could get a better result or a worse result without the timer malfunctions


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 28, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> - 1h of sleep is a big problem for BLD events?
> - 16 cubes in an hour is really, really tough (for now)?



Ah - I wondered what happened on multi. I have a feeling the answer lies in these two comments. So care to tell us details on how the multi attempt actually went? I'd love to hear the whole story.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 28, 2009)

"two timer malfunctions": On two of the solves the timer stopped after 0.xx seconds so two additional attempts were given. The five counting times were naturally official attempts

Kai was stopped after 1 hour when he had only finished solving 10 out of 16 cubes. He was moved to another and was allowed to unofficialy finish the other 6 cubes which took about 6 more minutes. I believe the result would have been 11/16 including those last 6 cubes. 1 of the bad cubes looked like a bad attempt for a Fridrich speedblind, the other 4 bad cubes had misoriented pieces.

(please correct me if I made a mistake Kai)


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks Arnaud .
It was 
2x a 2-corner-twist, 
2x an edge 3-cycle
and one was really bad, 5 edges and 4 corners off
After beeing interupted it was 6/16. Then I finished 5/6 of the other cubes a few min later. The whole attempt would have taken me like 1:05h - 1:10h or something. I had no big recall delays at this attempt. Memo was just not fast enough. I don't think I'll try 16 at worlds now. I'm not quite as good as Tim or Dennis. Especially when it comes to accuracy.
I've had enough sleep for this attempt, just for the first day (3x3 BLD Rd.1 and 5x5 BLD) I had only 1h, after the late-night trip .


----------



## Konsta (Sep 28, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> "two timer malfunctions": On two of the solves the timer stopped after 0.xx seconds so two additional attempts were given.


How many times a competitor can have an additional attempt?
Because I (obviously mistakenly) thought that you can only have 1 additional attempt if there's equipment malfunction or something similar happens.

I also thought it has to be 0.02, not 0.xx.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 28, 2009)

hey hey hey.... saying breandan won't win WC or get a WR is a pretty big claim! why on earth wouldn't he? don't say things like that, i'm sure you wouldn't like it if somebody ruled you out of winning a competition before it had even happened.


----------



## (X) (Sep 28, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> hey hey hey.... saying breandan won't win WC or get a WR is a pretty big claim! why on earth wouldn't he? don't say things like that, i'm sure you wouldn't like it if somebody ruled you out of winning a competition before it had even happened.



So we can't discuss our favorites (and not favorites) for the 3x3 event at WC?


----------



## Chuck (Sep 28, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> - 1h of sleep is a big problem for BLD events?
> - 16 cubes in an hour is really, really tough (for now)?




I had only 1 hour sleep on the night before my 11/11, because I couldn't sleep myself off from all the excitement and nervousness (mostly nervousness). But I can't agree more that 16 cubes is really tough. :fp




KJiptner said:


> It was 2x a 2-corner-twist, 2x an edge 3-cycle and one was really bad, 5 edges and 4 corners off. After being interupted it was 6/16. Then I finished 5/6 of the other cubes a few min later. The whole attempt would have taken me like 1:05h - 1:10h or something. I had no big recall delays at this attempt. Memo was just not fast enough. I don't think I'll try 16 at worlds now. I'm not quite as good as Tim or Dennis. Especially when it comes to accuracy.




Kai, don't give up! You only missed a few targets and just slightly more than 60 minutes. Practicing some attempts on 16 cubes Multi BLD at home before WC will be useful, I know you can do it as good as Tim and Dennis.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Sep 28, 2009)

Come on Kai !! , Chuck is right , you can do it as good as another .


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 28, 2009)

(X) said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > hey hey hey.... saying breandan won't win WC or get a WR is a pretty big claim! why on earth wouldn't he? don't say things like that, i'm sure you wouldn't like it if somebody ruled you out of winning a competition before it had even happened.
> ...



of course you can, but it just sounded rather negative  i'm not sure i'd like it if people said that about me, but there we go. nevermind.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 28, 2009)

Charlie, you will not break the 3x3 WR average at WC.

Sorry


----------



## Carrot (Sep 28, 2009)

I just checked up what the Pyraminx top 10 looked like after this week...

When adding the times from Polish Open the 10th place would be with a time of 6.44 (Erik Akkersdijk) 

Very nice done Bruno(5.31) and Lucasz(5.15)!!!

but... With my 5.69 at Danish Special the top 10 pyraminxers is all sub6 averages ;-)


----------



## Erik (Sep 28, 2009)

If I didn't mess up my last pyra solve in the final I'd have my sub-6 avg too  6.13, 8, 5.21, 5.low, 8+2 FAIL :fp
Anyway, pyraminx is a really fun puzzle, especially popular in Poland who have by far the most people in the top-10. Lucas Cialon, Tomasz Kiedrowicz and Grzegorz Lucyna are all 3 a candidate for the podium at worlds from Poland.
Bruno from Hungary is awesome too. Still it seems like Yohei Oka hasn't found his match yet with his lunatic times.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Sep 28, 2009)

Only in turnaments 2009 (Polish open included), Tomasz has done more than 15  sub-10 solves.........nerves of steel


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 29, 2009)

I send the 5 solves (and the 2 timer malfunctions) to Erik. He will put them on his youtube account.

The WCA-site still doesn't seem to have the updated results, but this is a small summary of all sub10 solves so far. Obviously people that go to many competitions have had more oppurtunities to get sub-10 so take that into account as well:

Tomasz Zolnowski-----------14
Erik Akkersdijk------------13
Harris Chan----------------6
Edouard Chambon------------5
Yumu Tabuchi---------------5
Eric Limeback--------------3
Milán Baticz---------------3
Yu Nakajima----------------3
Phil Thomas----------------2
Rowe Hessler---------------2
Yohei Oka------------------2
Adam Polkowski-------------1
Andy Tsao------------------1
Benjamin Sintes------------1
Breandan Vallance----------1
Dan Dzoan------------------1
Darren Kwong---------------1
Durben Joun Virtucio-------1
Ibrahim Vajgel-Shedid------1
Jean Pons------------------1
Jimmy Coll-----------------1
Kanneti Sae Han------------1
Kittikorn Tangsucharitthum-1
Kouetsu Ando---------------1
Michal Robaczyk------------1
Ming-Huan Tsai-------------1
Mitsuki Gunji--------------1
Phillip Espinoza-----------1
Piti Pichedpan-------------1
Robert Yau-----------------1
Ron van Bruchem------------1
Stefan Pochmann------------1
Syuhei Omura---------------1
Thibaut Jacquinot----------1
Tomasz Kaczorowski---------1
Waris Ali------------------1


----------



## Konsta (Sep 29, 2009)

Robert Yau: 1 competition, 1 sub-10


----------



## mazei (Sep 29, 2009)

I shall get on that list one day, mark my words.


----------



## Doudou (Sep 29, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > congrats tomasz! 10.07 is incredible. what happened in the 2x2 rounds? since no ones said anything im guessing my record still stands....i get so nervous every weekend
> ...




Lukasz is baaaaaaaack !! 
World Championnship is definitely going to be very interesting...


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 29, 2009)

Konsta said:


> Robert Yau: 1 competition, 1 sub-10



Best number of sub-10s to number of competitions ratio so far...


----------



## Erik (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## antros (Sep 29, 2009)

subject on the Polish forum with links to photos: http://forum.speedcubing.com.pl/viewtopic.php?t=2434


----------



## esquimalt1 (Oct 7, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Ibrahim Vajgel-Shedid------1



Non lucky solve too


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 7, 2009)

Poor Lucas Garron is not on that list...


----------



## Anthony (Oct 7, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Poor Lucas Garron is not on that list...



Considering this is a Polish thread, I think Grzegorz Luczyna would be more appropriate.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 7, 2009)

Show off


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 4, 2009)

Brúnó Bereczki 5.31 pyraminx average:

[youtubehd]orVtglIUpbA[/youtubehd]

Way to go!


----------

